# Thermostat keeps turning off



## Erikz (Jan 2, 2017)

My Honeywell smart thermostat keeps turning off/back on (no heat). Link below to exact thermostat. 

I've done some basic troubleshooting...
-Thermostat has worked fine for past 6 months..
-Thermostat doesn't turn off/back on, if I leave the heat mode in off.
-Once I turn the heat on, I hear a click at the thermostat (almost sounds like a relay), and the thermostat reboots. It will keep doing this until I turn the heat mode back to off. 
- I've already turned the furnace off for about 30 mins to see if it would fix itself
-Gas furnace, if that makes a difference
This is a newly purchased home (from the 60's), so the seller bought a 1 year home warranty. I had the furnace repaired under warranty a couple of months ago. It costs 100 to make a claim, but if the same device keeps failing it's free for the following 6 months (I already paid 100 a couple months ago). Is the problem likely the furnace sending a code to the thermostat and killing it? (I know very little about furnaces, but I read that a furnace can kill power if it's getting an overeat code?). Or is the thermostat likely dead? When I had the furnace repaired, they replaced the motherboard/computer and a couple of switches.

If I call, and it ends up being the thermostat, I will be charged 100. The thermostat is only about 5 months old (I installed it) so that would be under manufactures warranty. 
Thanks!



https://www.amazon.com/Honeywell-Sm...61&sr=8-1&keywords=honeywell+smart+thermostat


----------



## Erikz (Jan 2, 2017)

Is there a way that I can safely pull the base off, and jump certain wires to see if the furnace starts (I also have a multimeter if voltage is a concern).


----------



## jeff00 (Jan 22, 2017)

did you go through the subroutine to set the stat up for your particular furnace? 

did you connect a common wire between the furnace and the stat?


----------



## Erikz (Jan 2, 2017)

All I did was connect the wires. It worked fine for like 5 months, so I would assume it's hooked properly.


----------



## jeff00 (Jan 22, 2017)

I guess you need to qualify what you mean by "My Thermostat keeps turning on and off" 

are you saying your stat is turning on and off. Like the display is going away and then coming back on? 

OR

the furnace is turning on and off. 

It's kinda unusual for a stat to be turning on & off without the equipment being effected


----------



## Erikz (Jan 2, 2017)

jeff00 said:


> I guess you need to qualify what you mean by "My Thermostat keeps turning on and off"
> 
> are you saying your stat is turning on and off. Like the display is going away and then coming back on?
> 
> ...


Yes, the entire thermostat will reboot.. off then back on. Heat is not coming on at all. If I turn the heat mode to off, the thermostat will stay on forever. About 5 seconds after I turn the thermostat to heat mode, I hear a click (relay), and the thermostat reboots. Once the thermostat reboots, I believe there is a safety timer built in, so it will say "waiting for equipment" for a few minutes. Almost as soon as that goes away, heat displays, then i hear a click again, and the stat reboots. It will keep doing this until I turn heat off. It has been working fine for about 5 months. 

Thanks


----------



## jeff00 (Jan 22, 2017)

Erikz said:


> Yes, the entire thermostat will reboot.. off then back on. Heat is not coming on at all. If I turn the heat mode to off, the thermostat will stay on forever. About 5 seconds after I turn the thermostat to heat mode, I hear a click (relay), and the thermostat reboots. Once the thermostat reboots, I believe there is a safety timer built in, so it will say "waiting for equipment" for a few minutes. Almost as soon as that goes away, heat displays, then i hear a click again, and the stat reboots. It will keep doing this until I turn heat off. It has been working fine for about 5 months.
> 
> Thanks


go get a new thermostat, if it's only 5 months old it should be under warranty. I never heard of a stat doing that. something is messed up in that thing?


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Did you connect common ("C")? If you haven't, do so. If you haven't checked the batteries, change them. 

Cheers!


----------



## TommySalami (Jun 12, 2020)

Dude ou ever figure what the problem was? I’m experiencing the same issue with my Honeywell smart thermostat as well


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

TommySalami said:


> Dude ou ever figure what the problem was? Iâ€™m experiencing the same issue with my Honeywell smart thermostat as well


The OP hasn’t been here in 3 years. Best to start your own thread rather then resurrect an old one. 
What thermostat? Do you have a common?


----------

